# An offering



## Dunluchyn (Oct 20, 2013)

I found this shuttered window; it itched to tell it's tale


----------



## Gargh (Oct 20, 2013)

Beautiful colours... like a spice palette. I can see why it drew your attention - especially with the way it's been boarded up from the inside in a creepy contrast.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2013)

Beautiful and intriguing.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## har134 (Oct 23, 2013)

The shades are beautiful. Great find and great capture.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Nov 9, 2013)

Hmmm...self crit of it here...I noticed the other day that there is mistiness/light at the top of the window. Possibly moisture on or in the lens


----------



## PiP (Nov 9, 2013)

I love the vibrant colours in your picture. Where was it taken?
I'm always intrigued by old doors and windows and have a whole collection of photographs.
PiP


----------



## Dunluchyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks PiP

A small historical town in Tasmania called Richmond

https://www.google.com.au/maps/prev...!4f13.1!4m2!3d-42.7358635!4d147.4370488&fid=6


----------



## escorial (Nov 10, 2013)

cool


----------



## Dunluchyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Another in the Tasmanian series

An old wooden fence on a clifftop, fallen thanks to time and weather
One post trying to hang on against the elements

For some reason I can't get the Upload genie to take a larger pic
But, you get the idea


----------

